# Hello All!



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hello everyone! I am new - joined today and am so glad to have found people going through the same.

Have been ttc for 2 years and am going through IUI since Jan but only had 2 goes as the clinician is away and is very frustrating - she is the only person in whole of Bedfordshire who does it on the NHS apparently!.  All previous tests back fine and only issue is DH's 'boys' and their mobility but the volume is fine!

Was prescribed clomid and taken 3 lots whilst we were trying naturally over the last few months whilst the clinician was not around to no avail.  Did not take this month as does not seem to be much point as I ov fine.

As we get 6 goes of IUI on the NHS does anyone know if we can try IVF without having all the goes?

Am also having acupuncture and reflexology and wondering if am wasting my money at the mo.

So happy to have found you all!


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

hi vixh and welcome to FF.

This site is great and you will find a lot of support here. I cant answer your question about going straight to IVF I'm afraid, I'm on my first cycle of clomid at the moment.
I'm sure somebody will be able to help you though.

just wanted to say  

Shara


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Thanks so much - it feels so much better when you know others are going through it and I am not the only mad, obsessed person on the planet


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to say "welcome" to FF - you really will find loads of support here...there are boards specifically for IUI and also Clomid, if you've not found them already.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi there Vix

Just wanted to say   and Welcome to FF!

Sorry i can't answer your question......but your post made me nostalgic for home....i'm originally from Bedfordshire! 

I'm sure someone here will be able to offer some advice!

Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Vixh , 
Welcome to the most helpfull and informative site hunni ever created   
I'm gonna blow you a couple of bubbles to get you started with   ( I'll explain later  ) 
Unfortunatly theres lots of us here , so never feel alone in you journey .
With regard to your questions 


Vixh said:


> As we get 6 goes of IUI on the NHS does anyone know if we can try IVF without having all the goes?


Maybe you would be best to ask that one here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

on the IUI board .



Vixh said:


> Am also having acupuncture and reflexology and wondering if am wasting my money at the mo.


I think a lot of people do value both of these , I have heard a lot about acupunctre for IF . Really anything that sooths your stress or eases your anxieties has got to be worth doing anyway  IMO You could try having a look at some of these posts

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,14.0.html

Does DH take any vitamins or any treatments such as acupuncture ?

Wishing you lots of 

Love
Freespirit
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Vixh,

I spoke to you in chat this afternoon...Glad you found the site.

Welcome to FF and good luck with your treatment.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Welcome to FF!! Sorry I can't answer any of your questions as not been down the route you're on Hun, just waiting for ICSI!!

Never the less just wanted to say Hi!!

Take Care

Amanda x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there just wanted to say hi and welcome to the site and good luck with the IUI

Kate


----------



## kia 06 (Apr 3, 2006)

Just wanted to say  Vixh.
Welcome to ff, im sure you will get lots of support and help here,
everyone here is great and so helpful.
 with your treatment.
  
Kia. xx


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hiya!

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome - it really is the best thing ever to have found so many people in the same situation when you feel like the only one! 

Hi Freespirit - thanks for your help ! Yes DH does take selenium and vit E and also does Reflexology to help him (has quite a stressful job).  Is there anything else you could advise?

Does anyone know of anybody else having treatment at the L&D Hospital in Luton?

lol
VixH


----------

